# Lets see how close your rims are to your bags!



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

Let's see how close your rims are to your bags! This will be very useful to others trying to build there set ups!


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

lyngo said:


> Let's see how close your *wheels* are to your bags! This will be very useful to others trying to build there set ups!


:wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

slawny091 said:


> :wave:


:heart:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

lyngo said:


> Let's see how close your rims are to your bags! This will be very useful to others trying to build there set ups!


:screwy:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

lyngo said:


> Let's see how close your rims are to your bags! This will be very useful to others trying to build there set ups!


offsets, learn them


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a scrape mark in my strut from my inner barrel with my masontechs, but actual bag clearance is fine. but they clear now that it scraped the powder coat off :laugh: 17x9.5 ET25

oh ya and


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

they r right on them....












...


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, OK let me think twice before I post, thanks. opcorn:


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was just trying to imagine the set up I'm going to do when I get back to the states. I'm still in Kuwait right now. I was going to try and order new rims and bag the ride but was unsure of the clearance I would have.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

lyngo said:


> I was just trying to imagine the set up I'm going to do when I get back to the states. I'm still in Kuwait right now. I was going to try and order new rims and bag the ride but was unsure of the clearance I would have.


what car do you have, and wheels are you looking at regarding width and offset?


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*winter fun... lol*










makes me lol sometimes...


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 1.8t GTI 2003 and want to do the VRM VB3 5x100 to 5x120 adapters and 8.5 in front 9.5 in the rear. I have slam air ride for the front, r32 spindles, and want to get the Innovative Design & Fab tubular control arms.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish I had a picture of how close it is but I've got about 2mm between the barrel of the wheel in the front and the bottom collar of my bombers in the front on my 19s.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Damn...Hoped I could maybe get some advice here?

Corrado on 9x16's ET15, Am I likely to encounter any inner wheel clearance with the average air ride setup? I'm actually looking at HPS superpro struts.


----------

